# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Ugliest man in bodybuilding...

## Knockout_Power

but 300+ on stage weight, not even sure how to quantify this freak...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQ2xK...eature=related

----------


## Knockout_Power

and is this 6 plates on shoulder press!!! WTF

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-uj2...eature=related

----------


## Polska

> and is this 6 plates on shoulder press!!! WTF
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-uj2...eature=related


12 plates... 6 each side.... that's nuts.

----------


## FireGuy

> and is this 6 plates on shoulder press!!! WTF
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-uj2...eature=related


That was much more of an incline bench press than a shoulder press but still pretty damn impressive.

----------


## domeyeahaigh

psh...thats smith machine...what a puss

----------


## bass

> but 300+ on stage weight, not even sure how to quantify this freak...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQ2xK...eature=related


i would love to be as ugly as he is...LOL

----------


## zaggahamma

beautiful music

----------


## PT

markus is a freak. he's one big motha fuker. personally i would never want to be 330lbs in the off season because thats alot of stress on your heart and body but he sure looks good on stage

----------


## yannick35

He tried out for WWE back in 2001 he did a couple of dark match but it did not work out.

I would not say uglyest just that he looks like a beast, man he is massive and impressive, forget Brock Lesner LOL this guy beats them all in size

----------


## Tarheel

unfreakinbelievable!

----------


## iTh3 Riddler

Jesus!

----------


## stpete

Was that some chick giving him a spot? Chump!!!!
hahahaha......

----------


## Polska

> Was that some chick giving him a spot? Chump!!!!
> hahahaha......


Yep... his wife trains with him often

----------


## mant01

Markus is my favourite bodybuilder. Freaky size and seems like a nice guy.

----------


## ZaneTrain

still impressive but smith machine is definitely hella easier!

----------


## ranging1

> still impressive but smith machine is definitely hella easier!


i think they use smith machine since its a little hard to get someone to spot u with 5 plates on each side free weighted, also a hell lot less riskier,
who the hell here would want 270kg above their head? and want to rely on their shoulders? lol

NOT ME, but anyways, apart from MAYBE being ugly, seriously when ur that big its prob better u look ugly

look weird having a 340pound bodybuilder with a baby face

----------


## ZaneTrain

> i think they use smith machine since its a little hard to get someone to spot u with 5 plates on each side free weighted, also a hell lot less riskier,
> who the hell here would want 270kg above their head? and want to rely on their shoulders? lol
> 
> NOT ME, but anyways, apart from MAYBE being ugly, seriously when ur that big its prob better u look ugly
> 
> look weird having a 340pound bodybuilder with a baby face



lol your definitely right on that, but he's ****ed no matter what if his shoulder gives out haha

----------


## c-Z

Damn big booyyyyy!!!

----------


## powerliftmike

All Im getting is "This video has been removed due to terms of use violation. "

----------


## RuhlFreak55

meanies....Markus isn't ugly.....and how can ANYONE have never seen Markus Ruhl before???

----------


## xnotoriousx

Posts: 32,804

Am I seeing that right or is that a glitch in the matrix?

----------


## kloan

> All Im getting is "This video has been removed due to terms of use violation. "


Me too, and I'm really starting to get sick of this bullshit with YouTube taking down videos all the time.

I think it's time for a new video site to come around. **** YouCrap.

----------


## IggySupra

Video fix! Nothing on the links.

----------


## jimmy79

This video is no longer available because the YouTube account associated with this video has been terminated.

----------


## WastedTalent09

awww vid has been deleted

----------


## weknowbobbito

video doesnt work

----------


## Tigershark

Correct says the account associated ith the videos has been terminated.

----------


## gladmax

Yea Cant find the vid

----------


## ls1 fd3s

someone fix the link or something

----------


## scrunnyronnie

what a tease.

----------


## bigdaddyets

Videos aren't there anymore?

----------


## bigdaddyets

Any pictures? Not the videos

----------


## BORIQUENA76

No video =(

----------


## nilrac

Just punch his name into google... I am sure loads will come up!

----------


## olderfella

How the hell can you say he,s the ugliest man in bodybuilding now if you said the biggest you would be on the money http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2mXx...eature=related

----------


## brad1986

People that want to look like that have some serious internal and mental instablities. While yes he is huge and a freak... i would never want to look like that. Your bodybecomes too disfuntional...HE prob couldnt throw 5 punches without being winded

----------


## Cacu

Smith machine = wack!

----------


## joe293

> People that want to look like that have some serious internal and mental instablities. While yes he is huge and a freak... i would never want to look like that. Your bodybecomes too disfuntional...HE prob couldnt throw 5 punches without being winded


My guess is the first one (punch) would be enough.

----------


## goalisbigger

Just because your idea of the perfect body isn't the same as another persons doesn't mean they are automatically mentally unstable. It is probable that he suffers from Adonis Complex but it is also likely he had success in working out, slowly developed a love for it, wanted to compete, and knew that to win at a professional level he needed to become big and muscular.

----------


## auslifta

old thread. But the uglyiest in bodybuilding crown has to go to nasser el sonbaty.

----------


## largerthannormal

wish i had a wifey like that!!

----------


## titan13

> My guess is the first one (punch) would be enough.


^^^ Thats funny sh*t

----------


## spiketannin

> wish i had a wifey like that!!


im hoping your not srs

----------


## John Andrew

I suggest Brad offer a round or two. He is awe inspiring. In am a power lifter and bet he is strong also. Good luck to him.

----------


## silvex

I will find some pictures of the worst bodies

----------


## silvex

Ninja turtle mode

----------


## silvex

Poor guy has polands syndrome :s

----------


## silvex

Sweet potato mode

----------


## xt1nkt

The video is down, but I looked up Markus ruhl and he is an absolute monster

----------


## BG

> Sweet potato mode


That's one of the worst things I've seen in awhile !!!!

----------


## Mockingbird

> Ninja turtle mode


Really strange body. May be it's bad camera angle?

----------


## 100lbulua

Freakin beast

----------


## anthony69

Had trouble viewing video but found it.. WOW.. all i can say def one ugly mofo

----------

